# can persist past seral stages



## MoonLight_lights

Hola:

Me pregunto si mi traducción sería correcta en caso, por favor:


*Original:* Elderberries can persist past seral stages(*) as scattered individuals in open forests.

*Intento:* Los saúcos pueden perdurar después de las etapas serales como ejemplares dispersos en bosques abiertos.



Mil gracias 


_____________________
(*)*etapas serales*. Períodos que atraviesa un ecosistema que sufre disturbios naturales, como erupciones volcánicas, terremotos, deslaves)


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Original:* Elderberries can persist past seral stages(*) as scattered individuals in open forests.

*Mi humilde intento:* 
Los saúcos *pueden sobrevivir a varias etapas serales* como ejemplares dispersos en bosques abiertos.

Saludos
SM


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Si pides ver este artículo 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seral_community

en español, verás que traducen por "serial" o "en swerie", lo que en mi opinión no es correcto. Y la palabra "seral" no existe en el DRAE...


----------



## k-in-sc

Even though the English is "seral" rather than "serial," the two terms are obviously related. But then again, not every technical term is going to be included in the DRAE. 
The point is that specimen elderberries that originally were pioneer plants can be found in forests that have grown up around them, right?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Después de leer el valioso aporte de OldyNuts, creo que podría decirse:

Los saúcos *pueden sobrevivir a varios períodos de desastres naturales* como ejemplares dispersos en bosques abiertos.

Saludos
SM


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Soledad Medina said:


> Después de leer el valioso aporte de OldyNuts, creo que podría decirse:
> 
> Los saúcos *pueden sobrevivir a varios períodos de desastres naturales* como ejemplares dispersos en bosques abiertos.
> 
> Saludos
> SM



Soledad, en mi último mensaje me olvidé decir que mi observación tiene que ver (¡una vez más!) con la falta de contexto. Si el texto que está traduciendo Moonlight está dirigido a especialistas, que usan y comprenden el término "seral", no veo inconveniente alguno en usar esa palabra.

Otra cosa es si va dirigido al público en general, para cuya mayoría la palabra parecerá un error, pensará que quisieron decir "serial", y no entenderá el sentido del texto original. Y a los pocos que se den el trabajo de consultar el DRAE se les dirá que la palabra no está en el diccionario. Creo que serán unos poquísimos de estos últimos los que se tomarán la molestia de averiguar más.

Si el texto va dirigido a no especialistas, tu última sugerencia me prece perfecta.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Serales" aren't periods of natural disasters. They're stages of plant repopulation *after* some vegetation-clearing event, natural or man-made.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Thank you so much for helping me with the term "seral"... 
I will check it. I really do not know if the text is directed to specialists, I think anyone can read it because it is a description of the plant....

But what I really need to know is if the translation is ok, because the sentence sounds weird to me (even in English). What do the natives of english think about it? Thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds perfect to me, but it's technical. It's not for a general audience. 
They used "persist" rather than "survive," and I think you should too (i.e. "perdurar" or something similar, rather than "sobrevivir").


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Great, thank you people for the help. I read all the replies


----------

